# Electric Connection



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

We camped at Nauvoo State Park in Illinois this weekend and went to unplug this afternoon and couldn't get the plug pulled out of the socket! Finally got it and found out that the plug had accually melted into the socket. The socket was warm but not that hot and the line near the plugin was warm. We uses the AC and Microwave most of the time but have done that before. The only thing I can see wrong is that the plug has started pulling loss from the cord a little because the socket at home is on an angle and pulls on the cord when plugged in. Will get a good replacement and change the cover on the connection at home.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Yeah this is what happens when the campground doesn't do proper maintenance on their system. The Socket had corrosion and because the connection has higher resistance then it should it gets hot so hot it will melt a plug when under load. These sockets are are outside and exposed to the elements and over time they go bad and should be changed. This is the fault of the park and they should pay to replace your plug but good luck getting them to admit any fault. You could buy a new plug to put on the end of your cord but it might not fit in the holder. So how did you get your plug out of the socket?


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

N7OQ said:


> Yeah this is what happens when the campground doesn't do proper maintenance on their system. The Socket had corrosion and because the connection has higher resistance then it should it gets hot so hot it will melt a plug when under load. These sockets are are outside and exposed to the elements and over time they go bad and should be changed. This is the fault of the park and they should pay to replace your plug but good luck getting them to admit any fault. You could buy a new plug to put on the end of your cord but it might not fit in the holder. So how did you get your plug out of the socket?


I Keep pulling until it finally came out. Had rubber melted on both the hot and the nertral plug but it was hot enough to come out. I was wondering if getting some electric cleaner or electric grease would help?


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

I also melted some of mine last week. I blew my 30amp on the CG side. It was hotter than heck. Turns out, the breaker itself was bad. They replaced it and all was good for the rest of the time. Luckily I caught it before it melted too badly.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Replace the plug. You should also tell the CG about the problem you had, if not for reimursment at least so they kow there is a problem with that recepticle so they can change it before another camper has to change his plug,too.
Bob


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

We are starting to get the same melting on our plug. While not to the extent described in the prvious post, it has melted some. We plan to purchase a new plug and keep it on hand in case it craps out while in use in the future. pcm


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I have a surge protector and mine has melted just a little bit before at the connection from the camper plug to the surge protector. I thought that was wierd considering it should have done it at the protector and the park power post. I know their is no corrosion or loose terminals on the pieces I own I just chalk it up to hot outside and the AC pulling. I have never had one stick at the park post. Plugs are cheap and easy to swap out, plus you get 30' of wire. Part of doing business I guess.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

We had the same thing happen to us a year or so ago at Hershey High Meadow Campground. The plug was so badly melted that I had to pry it out with a screw driver!!

As indicated above, this is the fault of the campground due to lack of maintenence on the receptacle. I contacted maintenance at the Hershey campground and they put me in touch with the Campground General Manager. They replaced my entire cord, plug and all. Total repair bill was nearly $100 as I recall. I also saw them replacing the recptacle as we were leaving.

If this ever happens to anyone you should definately let the campground know.

DAN


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow. sorry that had to happen to ya. but good info to know.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I hope everyone turns the breaker off BEFORE prying it out!


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Nathan said:


> I hope everyone turns the breaker off BEFORE prying it out!


One thing I have learn is to always turn off the breaker when inserting or pulling the plug at the campground. You can get a momentary surge that can cause some problems inside the camper. It also lets you feel if the breaker is getting too loose. If it don't snap in with authority, question if it is safe. the one camping spot down at our favorite CG has a breaker that has seen it's better days. It snaps out at about 22 amps so if the air is running, the ele. Hot water heater is on, the refridge is running AND you turn on the Microwave it snaps. Come to think about it, it snaps out before that!









I did buy a replacement plug when I was out in Neb. since I went past a dealer. Our nearest dealer is 40 miles away. I haven't had a chance to put it on yet.

Talk about melting plugs. Started having car problems with my beater VW and was having problems figuring it out. Last Wed. I had recharged the battery, left work and went to the city offices to get my paycheck. when I came out, the car would not start. I finally called my daughter to come give me a jump but while I was waiting I looked down and the pos. post on the battery was smoking!







The moment she pulled up I got the tools out and disconnected the battery and then had it towed home. One of the guys at work thinks it's corrosion between the post and clamp. I'll have to get the battery checked and then cleaned up and may get a new battery terminal. Hopefully I can get it fixed because it gets 1 1/2 X the gas mileage as the truck or van.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Well I finally replaced the plug. Bought a Power Grip from Camco RV but when I started to put it on I tried it in the hole that the cord goes into and it won't fit! Only half of the plug will go in the hole and the rest hangs out. I have already had the sewer hose come out of the bumper and drag on the road (I would have loved to have seen it from someone else perspective!) and I really didn't want to see the electric cable do that. Went to the dealer that is about 20 miles away and they did have a smaller plastic replacement plug but the dealer recommended a pigtail instead. They gave me some little copper rivets to use but I really didn't like them, not enough surface area IMHO. Went out and bought some butt joint connectors and used then, wrapped them all with electrician tape and then covered that with some silicon self sealing tape to make it all watertight. I worked at less, not pretty, but it works. I thought I had some 10 gauge SO cable in the basement to make an extension cord using the plugin that I now own, but it turned out to be 12 gauge. The only price I can find on SO 10-3 cable is $1/ft. I think if I was going to build one, I would go with SO 8-3. SO 8 gauge is rated to carry 40 amps, so if I made a 30 ft ext. cord I would not have as much power loss. Well next year maybe.

I wonder if this might help the situation? http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/...tant-lube/37815


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

We just got back from Crooked Creek Campground in Seneca, SC and the same thing happened to me. I noticed when I first plugged in to the shore power when we got there and flipped the breaker on that it was making a sizzling sound. I turned it off and took it out to check it, and tried it again. It didn't give me any more problems until I went to disconnect it when we were leaving. One post was somewhat melted and I had to give it a good tug to get it out.

I also found out on this trip that it appears my battery has gone bad, because after I disconnect the AC power I have no charge on my battery to turn on the lights and the smoke detector or LP one starts alarming. Looks like the battery was almost totally dry, so I will be on the hunt for a good deep cycle before my next trip out. My battery made it 3 years exactly before dieing, hope I have a little better luck with the next one. My OB stays in storage and hooked to shore power during the winter so I have never worried about disconnecting it and keeping it on a trickle charge.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Devildog said:


> I also found out on this trip that it appears my battery has gone bad, because after I disconnect the AC power I have no charge on my battery to turn on the lights and the smoke detector or LP one starts alarming. Looks like the battery was almost totally dry, so I will be on the hunt for a good deep cycle before my next trip out. My battery made it 3 years exactly before dieing, hope I have a little better luck with the next one. My OB stays in storage and hooked to shore power during the winter so I have never worried about disconnecting it and keeping it on a trickle charge.


But you must regularly check the electrolyte level of the battery, I check mine 3 times a year.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> But you must regularly check the electrolyte level of the battery, I check mine 3 times a year.


Yikes! i better check mine. I often forget i even have a battery there....


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> But you must regularly check the electrolyte level of the battery, I check mine 3 times a year.


Andy you would think I would know to do that seeing I have an Electronic Engineering degree! It is definitely my fault, I kept it connected to AC and let the charger keep the battery up without doing a physical inspection as you stated. The converter/chargers in these rigs are really not equipped to do the job of a true battery charger/conditioner, they are really only there to provide the 12V DC power.

I am really thinking about going with 2 6V batteries myself as several have stated, even though it is probably an overkill for me seeing I never camp without electrical hook-ups


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

CamperAndy said:


> But you must regularly check the electrolyte level of the battery, I check mine 3 times a year.


And us "old timers" with the old 1 stage converter must check every 3-4 weeks. I have personally made toast by forgetting


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Actually the 3 stage chargers on the newer (05 and newer) Outbacks is a very good charger. I see no reason to buy a different one and will replace with an exact duplicate if mine fails at some point.

I may check my levels 3 times a year but maybe only add once a year.


----------



## LA Plouff (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi Guys,

One word about plugs. When you push them in and take them out, over time they will wear down the brass/copper/silver coating on the metal part of the connectors. As they wear down, they have less contact. When power goes thru a lesser contact area due to the normal wear, you create arcing. Arcing causes heat thus the melted plug. One thing that I do is go to a hardware store and in the electrical department they have a small tube of stuff called a "dialectric compound". Once in a while, just apply a small amount to the contacts on your plug. (It's like applying vasaline to you finger). Don't just goop it on. Put this stuff in your tool box for a "just in case". I never leave home without it. It's good for car batteries as well as regular household plugs and for trailers. Just remember, the thing that plugs into the wall is the (male) "plug"







, the thing it plugs into is the (female)







"recepticle". This stuff creates a good contact between metals and helps to elimiate arcing etc. Hope this works for ya.


----------

